# Which Immigration Office requested I should write



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Dear All,

I am from Bangladesh. Now while filling up the form: Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008) in question 4 I found one clause: Immigration Office requested for the processing of your application.

Now my question is for Bangladesh which will be my Immigration Office? I heard it is Singapore embassy. Does anyone know? or how can I know about it?

Thank you for your answer in advance.

Shorif


----------

